# Boston - North looking for a group.



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 16, 2005)

As I watch my current group fall apart as yet another member moves away, I need to find a game to join.  Ideally I'm looking for a D&D game, somewhere relatively close to Billerica, maybe just over NH border, down to Cambridge.  In my perfect world it would meet on Saturdays about once per month, maybe every other week, but that might be difficult to maintain with family, job, and working on my Masters part-time.  

I've been playing for 25 years, but am far from an "expert" player, mostly because I have not had many games get over 10th level and since 3.0/3.5 games our group met infrequently and only reached about 6th level.  I have DMed, but in that respect I am truly a novice.  The group I have been in that is breaking up has enjoyed my games (Scarred Lands and a recent attempt at Midnight which has not gone quite as well as I hoped), but I am feeling a need to be a player again for a while.


----------



## NTZ (Mar 19, 2005)

Too bad you are north of Boston.  And it's too bad you were already running a Midnight game.  If circumstances were more compatible I would invite you to try out the Midnight game I am running in Sout Easton, MA on Sunday nights.  We could use one more player to fill out the group.

Good luck in finding a group.  Sometimes it is difficult to keep some continuity within a game.

NTZ


----------



## skinnydwarf (Apr 15, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> As I watch my current group fall apart as yet another member moves away, I need to find a game to join.  Ideally I'm looking for a D&D game, somewhere relatively close to Billerica, maybe just over NH border, down to Cambridge.  In my perfect world it would meet on Saturdays about once per month, maybe every other week, but that might be difficult to maintain with family, job, and working on my Masters part-time.
> 
> I've been playing for 25 years, but am far from an "expert" player, mostly because I have not had many games get over 10th level and since 3.0/3.5 games our group met infrequently and only reached about 6th level.  I have DMed, but in that respect I am truly a novice.  The group I have been in that is breaking up has enjoyed my games (Scarred Lands and a recent attempt at Midnight which has not gone quite as well as I hoped), but I am feeling a need to be a player again for a while.




I am running a Castles & Crusades (a simpler 3e OGL game) game that runs (so far based on 2 sesssions) about once every three weeks.  Though I am hoping it will start being more often.  I am shooting for every other week.  If you are interested, email me at x@yahoo.com where x=skinnydwarf (let's see the spambots figure *that* one out)

So far we meet in Cambridge, at my friends apartment at Porter Square.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 6, 2006)

Giving this a bump since I am once again looking for a group.  I found a group that played alternate Saturdays in Nashua, but the DM has become too busy to keep it going.  I don't have the time to take over as DM and the other players all run games of their on for a Tuesday night session they play, which I cannot attend.  

In case you haven't looked at the first post, I am looking for a Saturday game, either every other week or monthly somewhere along the I-93/Rte. 3 corridor North of Boston.


----------

